# Test/Review of Ikea Ladda AA 2450mAh (White) 703.038.76



## HKJ (Jun 9, 2016)

[size=+3]Ikea Ladda AA 2450mAh (White) 703.038.76[/size]







Official specifications:

Nominal capacity: 2450mAh
Nominal voltage: 1.2V
Ready to use, i.e. Low self discharge (LSD).





Maximum temperature raise at different discharge currents: 1A:+1,3°C, 2A:+3,1°C, 3A:+4,4°C, 5A:+8,9°C, 7A:+13,3°C, 10A:+17,1°C
Recently Ikea got some new NiMH AA batteries with higher capacity and LSD capability.



 





























There is some small variation between the cell, but this is not a big deal with NiMH.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

The batteries longs good with a performance similar to many other 2450mAh batteries.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

Batteries was supplied by Pro backup (probackup.nl) from Ikea nl

How is the test done and how to read the charts
Compare to other AA/AAA batteries: Alkaline/NiMH/Lithium


----------



## /steve/ (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice done!
You seem to have some really cool testing equipment.
How much do the batterys cost?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 9, 2016)

/steve/ said:


> You seem to have some really cool testing equipment.



I do have a lot of fancy equipment and try to use it the best possible way.




/steve/ said:


> How much do the batterys cost?



I cannot help you there, except say that you have to check your local Ikea (internet or b&m).


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2016)

HKJ - seeing that the specs and discharge curves are so similar to the Eneloop 2450s, would you be confident in saying that these come from the same factory/manufacturer as the Japanese Eneloop 2450s?




/steve/ said:


> How much do the batterys cost?


/steve/ - Ikea is pretty cool with their pricing online. For example, this is a random selection of worldwide Ikeas that stock the new laddas

http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/search/?query=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/search/?query=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/dk/da/search/?query=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/ro/ro/search/?query=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/no/no/search/?query=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=ladda
http://www.ikea.com.tr/arama/?k=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/ie/en/search/?k=ladda
http://www.ikea.com/my/en/search/?query=ladda

For us in Australia, we don't have the new stock yet, just the old silver/green Laddas made in China. I see that Singapore Ikeas also have not got the new ones yet either. 

But generally speaking, these new Ikea Laddas are better priced than the Eneloop 2450s in those countries.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 10, 2016)

keithy said:


> HKJ - seeing that the specs and discharge curves are so similar to the Eneloop 2450s, would you be confident in saying that these come from the same factory/manufacturer as the Japanese Eneloop 2450s?



I would say the probability is very high that it is rewrapped eneloop.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2016)

Great! From physical similarities, to other users capacity tests, and your discharge graphs, I am quite excited for these being FDK batteries.

In Australia we only get Chinese Eneloops now, so if our Ikeas finally get these, they will be the same as Eneloop Pros at a cheaper price. 

Unfortunately from previous experience, our Ikea seem to be slow in getting these things in stock. They were equally slow to stock the older green/silver LSD Ladda batteries when they came out as well - our Ikeas were selling the non-LSD all green Laddas for almost a year after the LSD ones came out in other countries.


----------



## acteng (Aug 25, 2016)

IKEA Bolingbrook, Illinois USA has plenty of the new LADDA cells in stock. They also have quite a few of the older green/silver 4xAA LSD 2000mAh packs marked down to $1.99. The green/silver ones are made in China. As others have pointed out the new LADDA cells are from Japan and appear to be Eneloop Pro cells at a bargain price.

I'm not sure about the reduced capacity "Eneloop Lite" LADDA brown batteries (AA 1000mAh and AAA 500mAh). If these are intended for low drain applications like remote controls, etc. why not just use an alkaline cell at 1/10 the cost? Seems like overkill to use a rechargeable in something like a remote where an alkaline will last years.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, at $1.99 I'd say this is a bargain as well as long as they are still LSD batteries. In fact this price is about the cheapest one I've ever seen for any rechargeable batteries! Even name brand alkalines are usually twice as much if you buy them in 4-packs.



acteng said:


> IKEA Bolingbrook, Illinois USA has plenty of the new LADDA cells in stock. They also have quite a few of the older green/silver 4xAA LSD 2000mAh packs marked down to $1.99. The green/silver ones are made in China. As others have pointed out the new LADDA cells are from Japan and appear to be Eneloop Pro cells at a bargain price.
> 
> I'm not sure about the reduced capacity "Eneloop Lite" LADDA brown batteries (AA 1000mAh and AAA 500mAh). If these are intended for low drain applications like remote controls, etc. why not just use an alkaline cell at 1/10 the cost? Seems like overkill to use a rechargeable in something like a remote where an alkaline will last years.



Maybe because Alkalines tend to leak? I've had several Alkalines leak in devices where batteries were supposed to last that long...

Also, if you normally use rechargeables and only have a few devices where you would use alkalines, and those only rarely need a replacement, you still have to keep a stock of alkalines in case you need them for one of those devices... or quickly have to buy a replacement if one runs down... or first put in a rechargeable anyway and then replace it by an alkaline after you've bought one...

I've essentially stopped buying Alkalines altogether by now, I only use up those that come with devices... sometimes I use them in the devices they were intended for (if they'll probably last a long time and I'm not sure how long exactly, like in a multimeter or soap dispenser), and sometimes I don't (like in an RC toy forklift, a wireless microphone or a cassette player). These non-used alkalines then become spares for other devices (or, if I'm lucky, for my parents ;-)


----------



## david57strat (Sep 22, 2017)

Kurt_Woloch said:


> Well, at $1.99 I'd say this is a bargain as well as long as they are still LSD batteries. In fact this price is about the cheapest one I've ever seen for any rechargeable batteries! Even name brand alkalines are usually twice as much if you buy them in 4-packs.
> 
> Maybe because Alkalines tend to leak? I've had several Alkalines leak in devices where batteries were supposed to last that long...
> 
> ...



I agree. I stopped buying alkaline batteries, years ago, and replaced them with low self discharge NiMhs, wherever possible. 

Based on this review, and some positive comments I found on Flashlight Reddit, I went ahead and took a trip to my local IKEA store, and purchased four 4-packs of these 2450 mAh LADDA batteries. Can't wait to try them out!






Thanks for the excellent review, HKJ!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 28, 2018)

A bit late but thanks for the review! 

I just saw this video which made me search for information here: https://youtu.be/Jeo_hv-8bHI


----------

